# Spark ST6-220 CW Headlamp Review



## OGreviews (Oct 15, 2010)

_for submission in the Reviews forum_

*Spark ST6-220 CW*







*Specifications*

Manufacturer: SPARK
Year of Manufacture: 2010
MSRP: $86
Listed Weight (with battery): 150g 
Listed Dimensions: Length: 78mm
Width: 52mm
Power source: 1x18650
Lamp: Cree CW R2 LED
Modes: 4 ( 3 constant on and 1 blinking SOS mode) 
Runtime: 2.5 Hours (high) to 8 days (low)
Max Output: 220 Lumens 
Min Output: 8 Lumens 



*Initial Impressions:*

The Spark ST6-220 CW arrived in retail packaging and had a professionally designed box which is great for storing the flashlight. It is also packaged with an 18650 battery charger. 


The headlamp itself seems to fit a nice need in the world of headlamps because there are not too many 1x18650 headlamps out there other than the well known Zebralights. I was curious to throw a battery in this one and try it out.

First, the machining on the ST6-220 CW is exceptional. It is a dark grey color and the basic style is that of a battery tube perpendicularly going through another smaller tube which houses the reflector and circuits (a “T” shape). It is a very simple design which seems fool-proof and sturdy, with no real obvious weak points on any part of the headlamp. I own a Petzl Tikka Plus and a Princeton Tec Quad and the housing of those two headlamps cannot even compare to this one. Those are made of plastic and have a latch mechanism which can easily break if enough force is applied. There is really no way to break the ST6-220 CW. It is a very solid manufacturing job on the assembly. The “latch” mechanism is replaced by a Zebralight style of using the actual rubber/silicon holder to point the headlamp in any direction. The grip that the holder has on the metal headlamp is what keeps the headlamp in place and so far it has not slipped. I have yet to see how it will perform in the long run, whether the grip will loosen or not and will update in the future.











The part of the headlamp which houses the reflector has indentations which one can tell were included to aid in the heat-sinking capabilities of the light. There are 10 indentations, or grooves, which extend from approximately 0.6 cm from the tip of the metal head surrounding the reflector, all the way to the battery housing. 











The battery tube has openings on either side, each of which contains O-rings for waterproof capabilities. Spark claims that the flashlight has reverse polarity protection so therefore the battery can be inserted in either direction, further decreasing the chance that a user will damage or even destroy the headlamp. I have confirmed this claim by inserting the batteries in opposite directions, with the headlamp still functioning perfectly. Each of the battery tube sides has knurling which is aggressive enough to get a good grip but not sharp so that it will hurt the hand. 






The one and only button used for operation is located 2 cm from the tip of the reflector towards the battery tube on the top side. This rubberized button is large enough to press with gloves on and I foresee no problems finding and pressing the button while the headlamp is on my head. 

When the headlamp is turned on or the modes are switched there is a slight delay for the headlamp to respond after the button is pressed. It is not an instantaneous action. The delay is approximately half a second so it is not much of an issue but if someone requires an instant start/mode-change then it might be a consideration to keep in mind.


*Modes:* The ST6-220 CW has three different constant modes: low, medium and high. (It also has a fourth SOS mode which will be described later) Spark advertises the constant modes as 8 lumens on low (8 days), 40 lumens on medium (30 hours), and 220 lumens on high (2.5 hours). The mode operation is designed in a straight-forward manner much in the same way as other high quality flashlights. To switch modes, you press and hold down the button until the desired mode is reached. It will cycle low-medium-high indefinitely if you maintain the button pressed. An aspect to note with the headlamp when dealing with switching modes is that it will always start the brightness cycle at the lowest level. This means that if you are in medium mode and want to get to high mode, you must press and hold the button and the headlamp will return to low mode and cycle through medium and up until reaching high mode. This is useful if you want to return to low mode when in medium mode, but might be a hassle if you want to simply get to high mode when in medium mode. Having said this, the mode switching occurs very fast so it’s not really too big of a hassle to cycle through. The ST6-220 CW also has memory so it will remember what level it was turned off at and will turn on at the same level.

The fourth mode, which is SOS, is accessed by quickly double clicking the button when you are in any of the three constant brightness modes or even when it is completely off. Regardless of the mode you are in, the headlamp will go into SOS mode at the highest (220 lumen) brightness level.

This headlamp utilizes the Cree CW R2 LED. The color of the LED can be described as a cool tinted white, with no hint of blue whatsoever.







*Beam profile:* The beam on the ST6-220 CW is geared more towards throw than flood which is a step in a different direction compared with the majority of headlamps. This is due to a reflector which is only slightly orange-peel textured and is comparatively deep thanks to the protruding head on the assembly. This design gives the headlamp a considerable amount of throw and a fairly tight hotspot. Having said this, the side spill is less than other headlamps designed for flood, but it is adequate for at least my purposes. If someone prefers mostly flood then this headlamp is most likely not what you are looking for. I have found that I prefer this setup because it enables me to only bring one primary light source when camping and cut down on the weight of other handheld flashlights which I normally need to bring with me because they are better throwers. This headlamp for me is good for both close-up tasks as well as spotting things at a distance which is something my other headlamps are just not good at. 











Spark has made it a point to emphasize that this headlamp will stay on as long as the battery has charge. There is no built-in protection which will cut off the power when the LED gets hot. This feature, at least to me, is one which is very welcome. The Energizer Trailfinder Micro for example will shut off after it is on for 30 continuous minutes while other headlamps will turn themselves off when the LED reaches a certain temperature. This protection feature in my opinion is one which is not useful because I am more afraid of the light switching off at an inopportune moment than I am of having the LED overheat. I can sense when the headlamp is getting too hot and I prefer to leave the switching off to the user and not a built-in protection circuit.

Because this unit is a headlamp, there is a slight danger of the unit overheating without the user realizing it because the metal is never actually touching any part of the body. With handheld flashlights this problem is smaller but with a headlamp it is definitely something to keep in mind. I solve this by giving the metal a slight touch every once in a while to feel how hot it’s getting. So far the headlamp has performed very well with heating issues and gets quite hot to the touch if left on high mode for extended periods of time, meaning the heat conduction is working well with the metal body. 

*Balance/Comfort: * This headlamp weighs approximately 150 grams and mostly all the weight is on the front of the head, since there is no battery pack in the rear. This makes the headlamp inherently unbalanced but SPARK has included a third strap which goes over the center of your head to account for this weight imbalance. This is a great inclusion by SPARK because it makes the weight distribution a non-factor and makes the headlamp very comfortable to wear. I do not understand how Zebralight has not yet included this in their headlamps as it makes a world of difference when you have an 18650 battery on your forehead which is not exactly lightweight. Keep in mind that even though this model has a third strap, you still cannot completely ignore the weight. If you are running for example, expect the headlamp to move around quite a bit as a result of the weight of the battery and metal body. I would therefore not consider this headlamp a jogging headlamp but it’s great for most anything else.







*Comparison to other Headlamps:* The ST6-220 CW is thus far the most complete headlamp I have personally reviewed. I have compared the headlamp to the Petzl Tactikka Plus, Petzl Tikka 2, Princeton Tec Quad, Energizer Trailfinder Micro, Garrity Luxeon 3xAA, and Zebralight H60. The only light which can even compare is the Zebralight but for my purposes the Zebralight has 2 flaws which I believe Spark has fixed. The weight distribution with the third strap is perfect and the excellent throw and subsequent ability to be an “all-in one” lighting device with both usable flood and throw is very welcome. If you require a very small headlamp with no more than 60 lumens then the other Petzls and Princeton Tecs are solid options. If you require pure flood and almost no throw the Zebralight is a good option. If you require more power and throw then the ST6-220 CW is a great option. 







The battery fits very snugly into the compartment and there is no battery rattle whatsoever.






*Bottom Line*: This headlamp has performed admirably and is very well constructed and thought out. The only minor negative that could be found was the half-second delay for the light to turn on when pressing the switch. This issue becomes irrelevant once you become accustomed to it. Also keep in mind that the metal housing which contains the LED protrudes out approximately 2.5cm from the battery tube which means that it will most likely be in your line of sight. If you are not used to being able to see a part of your headlamp while it’s on your head then you might want to keep this in mind. The machining is top notch and the brightness of 220 lumens seems accurate when compared to other flashlights. This headlamp fulfills the role, in my opinion, of both thrower and adequate flooder which is important to campers and hikers. Overall I would rate this headlamp an 8/10 which would be the highest of any of the tested headlamps. Spark has put out a quality product with this one.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Spark ST6-220 CW Review*

Nice review, thanks for that. Looks interesting.

:wave:


----------



## Szemhazai (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Spark ST6-220 CW Review*

Great PR 

Who are "We" ?

Maybe some inside shots and measures - I think that wouldn't be a problem for you....


----------



## psychbeat (Oct 15, 2010)

waiting on a warm XP-G version.


----------



## yowzer (Oct 16, 2010)

I wonder how this compares with the Zebralight H51 and H31 for beam? Which one has more spill? Throws further?


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for a very detailed review. 

What's the outside diameter of the bezel? I just want to know if my F04 diffuser will fit.


----------



## OGreviews (Oct 16, 2010)

Belstaff1464 said:


> Thanks for a very detailed review.
> 
> What's the outside diameter of the bezel? I just want to know if my F04 diffuser will fit.



The outside diameter is approximately 2.9 cm.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 16, 2010)

OGreviews said:


> The outside diameter is approximately 2.9 cm.


 
Thanks for that. The F04 won't fit .


----------



## NoFair (Oct 17, 2010)

The F23 and similar Surefire beamshapers for the C2/C3 etc. is a bit big, but might work well with a bit of tape around the bezel.


----------



## degarb (Oct 19, 2010)

30 hours 40 lumens and 2.5 hours at 220 lumens.? If used for work, it seems a 8-12 hour setting would be nice.


----------



## Changchung (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow... I like it, were can I buy it?


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Oct 20, 2010)

Waterproof rating?


----------



## OGreviews (Oct 20, 2010)

Yucca Patrol said:


> Waterproof rating?



IPX 8 waterproof rating


----------



## BruceInSB (Oct 20, 2010)

Great review.. Though i like that it doesnt shut off when it gets warm-- this thing does get a bit toasty... Also-- two personal niggles here.. I wish the headband was a bit more secure.. I like how my saint feels on the head(planted).. But this feels a bit loose.. 2nd thing is-- its a very narrow beam.. I know the OP mentioned this-- but i just wanted to make sure guys believe him lol.. About my only ture complaint is the narrow beam.. I wish i could expand it a bit -- or trade out the lens some how.. As much as i like throw-- i still like a nice spread... One thing for sure-- THIS THING IS BRIGHT ..


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 22, 2010)

psychbeat said:


> waiting on a warm XP-G version.



I emailed them to ask about neutral/warm versions and they said they're planning on having one available at the end of this month (ST6-220NW). It is supposed to be an XPE Q4/5B. 

They also said they are in the testing stages of a 1xAA model that will be XPG-R5, and there is a neutral/warm version planned as well.

I really want a neutral tint, and while the Zebralights are appealing, their design places the emitter a little too close to my eyes/face for my comfort. I end up getting a lot of glare in my glasses. The forward protruding emitter assembly on these looks like it solves that problem for me. I'm planning on getting one of the neutral white models as soon as it's available. I'll get the neutral white AA when it comes out too.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 22, 2010)

B0wz3r said:


> I emailed them to ask about neutral/warm versions and they said they're planning on having one available at the end of this month (ST6-220NW). It is supposed to be an XPE Q4/5B.
> 
> They also said they are in the testing stages of a 1xAA model that will be XPG-R5, and there is a neutral/warm version planned as well.
> 
> I really want a neutral tint, and while the Zebralights are appealing, their design places the emitter a little too close to my eyes/face for my comfort. I end up getting a lot of glare in my glasses. The forward protruding emitter assembly on these looks like it solves that problem for me. I'm planning on getting one of the neutral white models as soon as it's available. I'll get the neutral white AA when it comes out too.



wearing it around the neck is a sure way to avoid glare and the feeling of a headlamp being on your head. People often say, "it's so light I don't even feel it on my head" Sorry, but that's just not true. Even if you wear just a headband without a light on your head, you will feel it. Neck-wearing is also more discreet and convenient.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 24, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> wearing it around the neck is a sure way to avoid glare and the feeling of a headlamp being on your head. People often say, "it's so light I don't even feel it on my head" Sorry, but that's just not true. Even if you wear just a headband without a light on your head, you will feel it. Neck-wearing is also more discreet and convenient.



I had been thinking about some kind of alternative mounting for a ZL headlamp...

I thought perhaps the shirt-pocket thing with the slip-on clips that come with the H series lights, etc. but having the light coming from a lower angle bugs me... it's just one of those personal things.

I also thought about trying to mount the holder directly to the bill of a baseball cap so the light would be forward of my eyes and the bill would block of any close up light that would cause glare. Of course, this would require jerry-rigging something up to hold the holder to the bill and all that... meh. Not interested.

I still think these sparks will be the way for me to go. Of course, it's still a moot point because neither company has released their neutral whites yet. :duh2:


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sounds good! 

At least you did try these things and they didn't work for you. People sometimes fear things out of their imagination and not actual experience. And in the process, they might miss things that would work for them.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 25, 2010)

I just checked Spark's website, and they have the page for the neutral white version up.

http://www.spark001.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=4

I'm going to inquire as to availability; now that fall is well upon us I need a good helmet mounted light for biking.


----------



## leaftye (Oct 25, 2010)

Are they timely with your inquiries?

Also, did it come with a battery? The description on their thread and website aren't too clear about that. It mentions it, but it doesn't clearly say it's "in the box".


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 25, 2010)

So far they've been very prompt in replying to my questions.

As far as I know they do not include batteries.

I don't have one yet, so I can't say much else about it. But, I am looking for a powerful, neutral white headlamp with good run-time for use on my bike helmet, and this seems to fit the bill.

I have a couple of other lights that put out a comparable amount of lumens, that are also quite throwy (my Jetbeam Jet 3 Pro ST), but to make it work well I have to mount it right on top of my helmet, and so I accidentally bang into things from time to time because of it. My hope is I will be able to mount this directly on the front of my helmet to keep my overhead low.


----------



## xyber (Oct 27, 2010)

B0wz3r said:


> So far they've been very prompt in replying to my questions.
> 
> As far as I know they do not include batteries.
> 
> ...


 
Bowz3r, here is how I use it on my wife's motorbike helmet. If the helmet diameter is bigger, the headband has to be expanded accordingly to hold it secure.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 27, 2010)

That is exactly the method I've been thinking in my head for mounting a headlamp to my helmet.

I'd prefer to find some way of strapping the holder through the vents in my helmet if possible to avoid having to use the strap around the helmet itself. I'd prefer not to block the main center vent in my helmet with a strap if possible since it's the main entry point for air flow through my helmet while I'm cycling. I'm thinking that the TwoFish blocks I use for my regular flashlights for both handlebar and helmet mounting might work with a Spark though... Won't know until I get one and can try it out though...

Now the trick is how to convince my wife I need this when I already have more than half a dozen other expensive, high output LED flashlights!  Because it's not like I'm going to be able to hide it for too long if I just put it on the CC and hope she doesn't notice! 



xyber said:


> Bowz3r, here is how I use it on my wife's motorbike helmet. If the helmet diameter is bigger, the headband has to be expanded accordingly to hold it secure.


----------



## xyber (Oct 27, 2010)

B0wz3r said:


> Now the trick is how to convince my wife I need this when I already have more than half a dozen other expensive, high output LED flashlights!  Because it's not like I'm going to be able to hide it for too long if I just put it on the CC and hope she doesn't notice!


 
You need to cheer her up. I mount one on her bike and her helmet too, which makes the whole stuff looks cool. hah...
PS: Is there any helmet with a build in lamp?


----------



## brys (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you tried any runtime test on it yet? Just curious if the runtimes listed on their site would be accurate. 
Thanks


----------



## DVN (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for that review, it's very thorough. I'm looking for a night-biking headlamp as well and was considering this option from Spark because of the throw that it seems to have. It's hard to find much information on this headlamp since it's so new so it was good to get some thoughts on it.


----------

